# Blizzard Cook?



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Well they are calling for a possible Blizzard here tomorrow…..So most people around here stock up on the essentials…milk, bread eggs….Me I hear a blizzard is coming…..and run out and get this…I already have enough Jack and Beer to get me thru…
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/fin ... uery=14224


----------



## big dude (Mar 7, 2008)

Look's like perfect queing weather  - it's supposed to be sunny and 50's for me on Sunday in East Tennessee, but I admit the kid in me misses an occasional good snow


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea, the media weasels are at it again. I just got back from the local store and people had just about picked the bread and milk clean. Now watch, we will get about 2-3 inches. :roll:


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 7, 2008)

Heading out to the store shortly as well going to pick up the essentials of course: ribs, brisket, butt and milk. 

Who knows how much will fall this time.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 7, 2008)

Keeping in shape for the next Frozen Few I see.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm gonna boycott this blizzard


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2008)

oompappy said:
			
		

> I'm gonna boycott this blizzard


I wish I could ...it's been snowing steady here..and the roads are starting to get nastier than Bubba at turn in time


----------



## Damar12 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ain't no blizzards down here in southwest Alabama. Moveeeeeeeeee.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Damar12 said:
			
		

> Ain't no blizzards down here in southwest Alabama. Moveeeeeeeeee.


Yeah but then I have to put up with other stuff...like tornados or huricanes or whatever the hell else you guys get...at least with the snow you know your home...and you have some wobbley pops..cuz you aint' driving no where.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 7, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Damar12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat.   Pffftttt !


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 7, 2008)

Roads down here are solid sheets of ice about 3/4" think at least.  Good thing I decided to call it an early day.  

Did my good deed and did 2 of my neighbor's driveways.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 7, 2008)

I never could figure out the bread, eggs, milk thing. What do poeple do with that stuff. i can go all week without and not notice. I guess it's learned from your mom, like don't go out without clean underpants. I can go all week on that one too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 7, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*WOW!!*


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 7, 2008)

We got our first snow  here in over 10 years.   I feel for you guys that have to fight this stuff every year.  The good thing is it didn't stick.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 7, 2008)

You go Dave!!!!  Give us some updates with pic's!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah... let me know how much white stuff is coming So I know how much beer and meat to stock up on !!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2008)

The Radar pic from the news showed a line from Texas..to here


----------



## Griff (Mar 7, 2008)

That's crazy. We're experiencing an early breakup here. It's so warm a lot of the Iditarod mushers are only traveling only at night.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.  I think I will join you.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 8, 2008)

We got a lot of snow overnight...and it was heavy!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 8, 2008)

Well we got less than an inch last night WOOOHOOO!!!!

Snowbanks besides our smokers are only 4 ft.this year. Vlads done a good job keeping the area clean.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 8, 2008)

Dave no pic's = no cook!  Get to posting boy!!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2008)

I’m off to a late start today…moving kind of slow…we got about 8 inches last night and they are calling for 6-12 more with high winds…reduced visibility…ect…I just hope the WSM doesn’t get blown over….anyway..Rubbed up the Brisket with my Brisket Blend and a little more Black Pepper…Using Hump lump and a mix of hickory,oak and cherry all from Smokilicous….I might walk to the store to get some more stuff to smoke…Notice how high the snow is on the middle section of the WSM..









I’ll probably take a lot of pics cuz there is nothing else to do except wait out the storm.
Winds are supposed to come later.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 8, 2008)

I got to *see* my mobile yesterday...as I was getting to the snowblower.  Ya know...that's really a big pit.   I'm such a retard. :roll:   

 Winter sucks. Can't wait for spring!!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I got to *see* my mobile yesterday...as I was getting to the snowblower.  Ya know...that's really a big pit.   I'm such a retard. :roll:
> 
> Winter sucks. Can't wait for spring!!!


You mean there is room in the garage for the pit and a snowblower...  
Brisket is on


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 8, 2008)

You go BOY!!!


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I got to *see* my mobile yesterday...as I was getting to the snowblower.  Ya know...that's really a big pit.   I'm such a retard. :roll:
> 
> Winter sucks. Can't wait for spring!!!



I would have thought that the BIG Klose came with a snow shield....a star wars type thing so it could be left outside.


----------



## john pen (Mar 8, 2008)

Keep cookin' boy ! You never know who might show up at your door in the next 24 hours..


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2008)

Getting ready to separate the Flat and the Point…



We were dealing with some sleet when we put it back on.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 8, 2008)

I am not far behind.  Yours is coming along nicely.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2008)

Remember that pastrami I made up…well I left a little for breakfast….Corned Pastrami Hash..



Couple of Eggs over easy and some NY Rye


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like your going to survive Dave! Only thing that will put a hurting on you now is if JP shows up!


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats got my attention 8)


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2008)

Brisket is done..and it’s a good thing…it just got  nasty outside forget Bubba at a comp during turn in nasty…..it’s now Wittdog nasty….I can no longer see the WSM.



















I think the pic of D pretty much sums it up…I’m happy with the way this one came out…the adjustments I made to the rub were good….I wish I would have injected it….I’m still working on that but overall PDG Brisket……I’m sure JP will let you know when he comes by tomorrow….
Oh yeah the beans were some Bushs straight out the can, some Kidney Beans...a couple of Burnt ends and 3/4 can of Encilada sauce and a little bit of Brisket Rub.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice work wittdog.  Good brisket is hard to beat.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 9, 2008)

[quote="wittdogI wish I would have injected it….



Wat would be something good to inject the brisket with?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great Dave! We lost power from 7pm to 5am. You could hear trees going down all over the place.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2008)

TK I wish I knew..I'm working on something..but its still in the experimental stage.

Scotty...I still have flashbacks to the october storm we had where the trees were going down like crazy...and the powerlines were going to...


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 9, 2008)

NO WAY I WAS COOKING IN THAT S**T!!!!!! We got about 20" It all came in about 15 hours too! I listen to my wife bitch constantly because the pit is in the garage while the cars...........are not!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2008)

Great looking brisket Dave!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 9, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I listen to my wife bitch constantly because the pit is in the garage while the cars...........are not!



Why do people think this is a problem. You just have to have priorities.

Fine looking brisket. Color was great. Smokering very nice.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> NO WAY I WAS COOKING IN THAT S**T!!!!!! We got about 20" It all came in about 15 hours too! I listen to my wife bitch constantly because the pit is in the garage while the cars...........are not!




Yeeeeesh, where else are you suposed to put the pit?


----------



## WildFireEric (Mar 9, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Aren't cars meant to be outside? they come with defrosters and booty warmers and pits don't

About the 'milk & eggs' alerts, we normally get them when the media thinks we're getting 1" or more of snow. I thought the average person could walk 1/4 mile in an inch of snow, but I guess I'm wrong.

I think our "winter" is over. all 4" of snow and 1" of ice. I'm looking forward to next winter. Hopefully we'll get a blizzard so I can post similar pics (although our blizzard would be much lesser scale, like 2" snow and 10mph winds). I'm jealous.

Way to go WD. Brisket looks great.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 10, 2008)

Goooo Dave looks way too good Boy


----------

